# Removing door chrome



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I cannot seem to get the door chrome trim off. I saw three screws (removed), but the front seems to be held on by another screw but I have no idea how to access it. Do I need to remove the window and vent frame? Seems crazy to have to do all that and hopefully there is an easier way....

Thanks


----------



## Helmerrock (Oct 2, 2013)

You don't need to remove the vent window. Loosen the long phillips screw on the upper door that tightens the vent window. The front of the chrome trim is held by a snap in clip. You need to get a narrow pry bay under the trim and pry it up. Take it slow to avoid damage. Good luck.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Helmerrock said:


> You don't need to remove the vent window. Loosen the long phillips screw on the upper door that tightens the vent window. The front of the chrome trim is held by a snap in clip. You need to get a narrow pry bay under the trim and pry it up. Take it slow to avoid damage. Good luck.


THANK YOU !!

-- Chris


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Well it are feels like there is another screw in the molding. I have destroyed the strip at this point, but don't want to damage the door....Anymore advice ?? Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

cij911 said:


> Well it are feels like there is another screw in the molding. I have destroyed the strip at this point, but don't want to damage the door....Anymore advice ?? Thanks


Have never messed with this myself, but if it were me, I might pull the door panel so I could look inside to see what is actually holding the strip on. It could be a screw clip or a squeeze style spring clip - either of which you may have to get from inside the door. 

Another suggestion might be to get one of those hand held inspection cameras if you think you have enough room/clearance to snake it down/around the door/window channel.

Also, here is a tool I prefer to use over a screw driver. This will give a prying pressure/support on each side of whatever you are trying to pry up. A screw driver only works one side and has a tendency to bend/damage stuff rather than pry up. Should be able to get one of these locally at a parts store or auto paint store. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Car-Door...9951&wl11=online&wl12=538132297&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> Have never messed with this myself, but if it were me, I might pull the door panel so I could look inside to see what is actually holding the strip on. It could be a screw clip or a squeeze style spring clip - either of which you may have to get from inside the door.
> 
> Another suggestion might be to get one of those hand held inspection cameras if you think you have enough room/clearance to snake it down/around the door/window channel.
> 
> Also, here is a tool I prefer to use over a screw driver. This will give a prying pressure/support on each side of whatever you are trying to pry up. A screw driver only works one side and has a tendency to bend/damage stuff rather than pry up. Should be able to get one of these locally at a parts store or auto paint store. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Car-Door...9951&wl11=online&wl12=538132297&wl13=&veh=sem


Thanks Jim! I actually have the door panel off and completely exposed. Unfortunately the spot that is holding tight is literally behind the vent windows frame. I am using trim panel tools to pry, but I will try the camera (a friend has one).

Thanks

Chris


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

You've gone this far. Take the vent frame out.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

64GTOConvertible said:


> You've gone this far. Take the vent frame out.


As with most things, easier said than done....It just doesn't make sense that the trim would have been installed before the vent window during manufacturing.....So rather than create more work for myself, I was hoping to find others that had been through this process. I am amazed that with all of the restorations, nobody on here has done this ....


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

I did mine a couple of years ago, and the door was completely apart. It seems to me the only way to get the inner side off was to remove the vent frame, but I might be mistaken. I just looked to see if I had a closeup, but I don't. Sorry...


----------

